# R15-300/500 Software Updates 10/03/2007



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The R15-300 and 500 have started a staggered national rollout.
For details on the release, see the release notes.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=102904

If you have any issues with these software versions, please open an appropriate thread.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone got this update yet?


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nothing here yet, residing in the midwest. Will something be listed in "date scheduled" beforehand, or will it just appear out of the blue?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Will the R15-300 be getting all the new items that the 500 just got this weekend? They sound pretty exciting!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Supramom - Yes... eventually... but not in this software release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Illini2784 said:


> Nothing here yet, residing in the midwest. Will something be listed in "date scheduled" beforehand, or will it just appear out of the blue?


It will just show up out of the blue...

ILL


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Earl. I always feel let down when my unit does not have a CE!! So far I have loved every one and all the items the 500 just got look very exciting!!!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

My buddy in San Antonio turned his -500 on at about 10:00 PM on Wednesday night, and the next software had hit his unit.


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm assuming it doesn't matter, but should I leave my box on at night, or turn it off?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It doesn't matter. Turn it on/off as you would normally do. Off isn't really off, it is standby, where the unit is still receiving satellite signal.

Carl


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent, looking forward to the update hopefully this week


----------



## dkouz (May 6, 2007)

Lots of excitement here!

INI


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Will doing a forced download get it for you immediately?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Will doing a forced download get it for you immediately?


Nope


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> cartrivision said:
> 
> 
> > Will doing a forced download get it for you immediately?
> ...


Earl, what version do you get when you do a forced download if not this latest national release, or will it just not download the latest NR with a forced DL unless D* somehow authorizes the receiver to DL it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Earl, what version do you get when you do a forced download if not this latest national release, or will it just not download the latest NR with a forced DL unless D* somehow authorizes the receiver to DL it?


So long as you are doing it outside the CE windows...

You will get the national release, that is designated for your unit.

"This" paticular release is currently in a staggered rollout mode.
So if you area/box has already downloaded the latest version... then you would re-force down that same version.

Else it will pull the previous version.

And yes... DirecTV does in a way "authorize" the receiver to DL it.


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15-300 and 500 have started a staggered national rollout.
> For details on the release, see the release notes.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=102904
> ...


When we get it, should we do a full reset (DA-REC, 02468 or "Reset Everything") like I'm used to doing after each upgrade? I'm just in the habit since these R15s seem to start to behave funny otherwise. It's just such a pain to lose everything recorded and to have to reprogram all of our SLs. 

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lschwarcz said:


> When we get it, should we do a full reset (DA-REC, 02468 or "Reset Everything") like I'm used to doing after each upgrade? I'm just in the habit since these R15s seem to start to behave funny otherwise. It's just such a pain to lose everything recorded and to have to reprogram all of our SLs.
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.


You should not be doing that after any upgrades...
Who told you to do this?

The software updates, absolutly do not require you to reformat your system.

For the most part... you usually may not notice software updates...
This one being different since it is going to completely change the color pallet of the GUI


----------



## lschwarcz (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You should not be doing that after any upgrades...
> Who told you to do this?


I don't know who wrote it but I believe I read it here on dbstalk! In the past I've actually realized that I had received an update because screwy things would happen to my R15-300. Things like I would start to get blank recordings or a single dash would delete a program (I actually deleted a few programs I hadn't watched because I did my usual dash-dash and it deleted two programs!). Doing a full reset would clear it up and it would then work correctly (well, as correctly as these units ever worked, which it seems has never been totally correctl  ).



> The software updates, absolutly do not require you to reformat your system.
> 
> For the most part... you usually may not notice software updates...
> This one being different since it is going to completely change the color pallet of the GUI


Well, "do not require" doesn't mean that it won't help .

I know that DirecTV wants it so that the updates are seamless to the end user. But for me, it hasn't been that way. But, given the skill level of the programmers there, this isn't surprising. But, to be fair, it is possible that they programmers are OK, but that management doesn't give them enough time to code AND test. So, it seems that they leave the testing up to the end users .

Thanks for the quick reply Earl!

Larry.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I've been through countless updates on my R15 in the two years...
And I haven't had to format it one time....

I highly recommend that you take a look at the CE forums... as they spend are spending a lot of time, testing and developing it... The R15 is very active in that process now.

If you are constantly having to do this each and every time... then something may be wrong with your physical unit....


----------



## rasthan (Apr 30, 2006)

Turned on my -300 box and noticed it upgraded about 20 mins ago. However, it says 10A8, not 10AB. Hmm...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rasthan said:


> Turned on my -300 box and noticed it upgraded about 20 mins ago. However, it says 10A8, not 10AB. Hmm...


Hmm is right... I just double checkec 0x10AB is to be the one that is comming down....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are a few things to look out for when you get the new software release for your R15-300 that I've encountered as a CE tester:

The 30 second "slip" function will only allow 20 slips at once (10 minutes). It still says 30->1 on the progress bar.

The "screen saver" with the bouncing DirecTV logo is gone. Not sure if this is a bug or an upgrade.  If you pause a scene, it will be there an hour later so if you have an older Plasma TV beware.

When you have important recordings scheduled, be sure to check the guide, To Do List, and Playlist. I've discovered shows I clicked "R" on in the guide that later mysteriously DISAPPEAR from the TO DO list but are still marked with the "R" in the guide. Guess what? They don't record. If you go to the listing in the guide and press "R" until it disappears and then press "R" again, it will reappear in the TO DO list and everything will be fine. (Don't ask me why!!)

It seems the TO DO list and the PLAYLIST get out-of-synch somehow. What seems to cause this is to view a recorded program while two new programs are being recorded at the same time. One or more programs in the TO DO list will record, but then they remain in the TO DO list AND the PLAYLIST at the same time after being recorded. If you stupidly delete it from the TO DO list, (like stupid me did) guess what happens? Yup your recorded show goes away! The history selection will list the show as "not recorded" even though it was! If your TO DO and PLAYLISTS get out-of-sync, I suggest a restart (reboot) because once it starts happening very weird things happen to recorded shows (like the screen blanks in the middle and you get goofy digital noises for the sound) You can't recover a recorded show once it ends up in this condition. (At least I couldn't)

If you are enjoying moving around in the "live buffer" and you get a prompt that says "LIVE BUFFER has saved <show name> for you! Keep/Delete?> ALWAYS tell it to KEEP because if you don't you will get a big surprise---the ENTIRE live buffer will be gone and anything in it including shows OTHER than the one it offered to save for you! Do your housekeeping in the PLAYLIST later.

Other than that, it's a GREAT software upgrade compared to the previous national release with the old dim blue GUI (graphic user interface) and you will LOVE the fact that the "LIVE BUFFER" is always storing the last 90 minutes of the channel you were watching when you turned the unit "off" (or the last channel recorded if you scheduled 2 shows to record at once prior to turning the unit "off") If you know you might be running late coming back from the store, be sure to tune in the channel your favorite show is on before leaving and you won't miss a thing!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

rasthan said:


> Turned on my -300 box and noticed it upgraded about 20 mins ago. However, it says 10A8, not 10AB. Hmm...


It's probably 0x10AB. A "B" in the small typeface of the SETUP display looks like an "8" on many TV screens (including mine). Look closer or take a peek using a different TV set connected to your R15...


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

I just forced an update, but got 109C, any idea why?


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JSLayton said:


> Any ideas?


Yes... your system must not be part of the national rollout yet.
As noted in the first post, this is a STAGGERED release..

You can not force it to get it earlier.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

lschwarcz said:


> When we get it, should we do a full reset (DA-REC, 02468 or "Reset Everything") like I'm used to doing after each upgrade? I'm just in the habit since these R15s seem to start to behave funny otherwise. It's just such a pain to lose everything recorded and to have to reprogram all of our SLs.
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.





Earl Bonovich said:


> You should not be doing that after any upgrades...
> Who told you to do this?
> 
> The software updates, absolutly do not require you to reformat your system.
> ...


Several times in the past when I called DTV to report bugs in software upgrades, the CSRs have told me that I need to do a reformat. Their explanation was that without the reformat, the new software may not correctly overwrite the old software, and therefore I'll still see old software bugs.

Obviously this did nothing to solve the bugs in the new software. But, nonetheless, multiple DTV representatives were telling R15 customers to reformat when they received software upgrades.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Here are a few things to look out for when you get the new software release for your R15-300 that I've encountered as a CE tester:
> 
> The "screen saver" with the bouncing DirecTV logo is gone. Not sure if this is a bug or an upgrade.  If you pause a scene, it will be there an hour later so if you have an older Plasma TV beware.
> 
> ...


I'm not thrilled about software improvements introducing new bugs. I hope that these problems were reported by CE testers and fixed before this release. Otherwise what is the point of the CE process?

I'm especially troubled by the bugs which cause non-recording of shows you expect to record (especially when they are marked with an "R" in the guide). New GUI colors might be nice, but I'd rather have a DVR that handles the basic functions of recording, playing, and trick play.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> The "screen saver" with the bouncing DirecTV logo is gone. Not sure if this is a bug or an upgrade.  If you pause a scene, it will be there an hour later so if you have an older Plasma TV beware.


If that is true it is totally unacceptable.

I'm not home right now to check.

Can anyone verify that the screen saver is NOT working with the new 0x10AB software DL on their R15-300?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> I'm not thrilled about software improvements introducing new bugs. I hope that these problems were reported by CE testers and fixed before this release. Otherwise what is the point of the CE process?


None of those issues, that were listed there... where "introduced" in the latest CE... going back over the history of posts, you will see that all of them were noted in previous versions.

So at a minimum... the latest versions, didn't completely eliminate them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> If that is true it is totally unacceptable.
> 
> I'm not home right now to check.
> 
> Can anyone verify that the screen saver is NOT working with the new 0x10AB software DL on their R15-300?


The Screen Saver is definently still there....
Not sure why it is not appearing for him, but the screen saver is most definently still there.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The Screen Saver is definently still there....
> Not sure why it is not appearing for him, but the screen saver is most definently still there.


Good news... screen saver is working on both my R15-300s

Strange news... software rev shows 0x10A*C* not 0x10A*B*

Wadda ya think Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> Good news... screen saver is working on both my R15-300s
> 
> Strange news... software rev shows 0x10A*C* not 0x10A*B*
> 
> Wadda ya think Earl?


I think it is the software update, that I was expecting... but couldn't post about it till one of you all go it.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Good news... screen saver is working on both my R15-300s
> 
> Strange news... software rev shows 0x10A*C* not 0x10A*B*
> 
> Wadda ya think Earl?


Probably why your screensaver works. On my TWO R15-300's with 0x10AB, the screensaver does NOT work. I hope DirecTV doesn't release software to all customers as a national release with the same VERSION NUMBER as CE releases but with DIFFERENCES and/or updates.

That would defeat the whole concept of software version numbers and be VERY confusing...


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Probably why your screensaver works. On my TWO R15-300's with 0x10AB, the screensaver does NOT work. I hope DirecTV doesn't release software to all customers as a national release with the same VERSION NUMBER as CE releases but with DIFFERENCES and/or updates.
> 
> That would defeat the whole concept of software version numbers and be VERY confusing...


Thomas,

Sit tight and wait a day or two to see if they spool you the A*C* version.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Sit tight and wait a day or two to see if they spool you the A*C* version.


Hey, I have a tube-type SD TV!! I LIKE not having a screen saver.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Hey, I have a tube-type SD TV!! I LIKE not having a screen saver.


Tube or flatachini the screen saver just makes sense.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Sit tight and wait a day or two to see if they spool you the A*C* version.


Subeluvr, where are you located in the US? Just curious when to start looking for the new version.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Subeluvr, where are you located in the US? Just curious when to start looking for the new version.


Southwest USA...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone with a -500 in the Northeast (NY / Long Island) received the upgrade yet? My mother told me her R15 suddenly went crazy one morning with front lights blinking and spinning, and her description to me sounded like the reboot process. She gets up very early but doesn't watch TV at that time, so she wouldn't have seen whether it was downloading or anything. Anyway, I walked her through checking the system software version and it's still on an old version. I know one weekend I went over there during a CE release and tried to download it, but it failed, so I'm not sure if she has a defective box that won't receive upgrades or if what she saw was just a reboot for some other reason ...

(Her R15 has a lot of problems: It changes channels on it's own. It frequently pops up a notice that the remote is not in DIRECTV mode. It occasionally doesn't respond at all to remote or front panel presses. We put in new batteries. The remote is not in RF mode. I even did a full format to "start fresh", but it still does it. I was hoping the new software would help resolve these issues, but if she can't get it - I'll be calling in on her protection plan to get the R15 replaced.)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> (Her R15 has a lot of problems: It changes channels on it's own. It frequently pops up a notice that the remote is not in DIRECTV mode. It occasionally doesn't respond at all to remote or front panel presses. We put in new batteries. The remote is not in RF mode. I even did a full format to "start fresh", but it still does it. I was hoping the new software would help resolve these issues, but if she can't get it - I'll be calling in on her protection plan to get the R15 replaced.)


Possible IR interference? You might try switching her to RF mode and see if it helps.

Carl


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Possible IR interference? You might try switching her to RF mode and see if it helps.
> 
> Carl


I've tried everything, so I guess that's the last thing to try. It's been quite frustrating for her...


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

Is 0x115C the latest DirecTV is spooling to select receivers or is 0x115B the one going out?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I just had my second lock-up during playback under 115B this week. I don't recall what I was watching Tuesday, but when it locked up I left it alone hoping NCIS would finish recording sucessfully...not! It rebooted itself and I lost half of NCIS. Tonight I just started playback of Jeopardy and it locked up. I figured I'll give the kids a bath and see if it fixes itself...not! It rebooted and lost half of tonights Jeopardy.

EDIT: It locked up two more times trying to finish that episode of Jeopardy before I gave up and deleted it.
BTW - my temp was at 129. I put my molex jumper back in to run the fan continuously. No problems in the 24 hours since.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I just received an R15-500 last night to replace my failing GXCEBOT DTiVo, and... wow.

I forgot what the 'blue' GUI looks like! I hope that either a) the NY/NJ area gets added to the NR rollout soon; or b) there's a CE for the R15-500 soon.

FWIW, this means that I have an R15-100, -300 and -500. Covered on all fronts. 

... of course, since the GXCEBOT was my "primary" receiver, they did all sorts of damage to my account. I'm not sure my DVR "lifetime" membership survived... we shall see.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Received the update on my R15 300. Upgrade 10AC. Only thing I notice so far is the horrible background color scheme with the EPG display...I wish you could choose your own color scheme...I prefer the original dark blue...the new white seems to make things look blurry...


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

I go away for a week and the color is a horrible light blue, highlited areas, yellow...
Is ther a way to change the color ?


R-15/300


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> Received the update on my R15 300. Upgrade 10AC.


I see you are in the Pacific Northwest. I am in Washington State and have not received it. Can you share where you are and when you received it?

Thanks!!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim Reid said:


> I go away for a week and the color is a horrible light blue, highlited areas, yellow...
> Is ther a way to change the color ?
> 
> R-15/300


Are you referring to the new, standard, background coloring? Or do you have some totally different problem (color on programs is wrong, etc.)?

If you are referring to the background color, the new "white GUI", there are no options. You might try adjusting the brightness or contrast on your tv set.

Carl


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Are you referring to the new, standard, background coloring? Or do you have some totally different problem (color on programs is wrong, etc.)?
> 
> If you are referring to the background color, the new "white GUI", there are no options. You might try adjusting the brightness or contrast on your tv set.
> 
> Carl


 Yep! Carl, I was referring to there new background color---"white"--- I had to lower the brightness some.... take care.... Jim


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jim Reid said:


> I go away for a week and the color is a horrible light blue, highlited areas, yellow...
> Is ther a way to change the color ?
> 
> R-15/300


The color scheme for the guide and the menus is called the "white GUI" and it's the same for every DirecTV box. Choices? Henry Ford summed it up when he said "you can have a Model-T in any color you like...as long as it's black".


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok..who has got the update?


----------



## Illini2784 (Aug 22, 2007)

No update here yet, I'm a fairly new subscriber though, so unfortunately I think i'm at the end of the line


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Illini2784 said:


> No update here yet, I'm a fairly new subscriber though, so unfortunately I think i'm at the end of the line


It's more of geographic thing then when you subscribed. Typically, it goes from west coast to east coast with some exceptions.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I am on the West Coast (Southern California) and I have not got it.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I wonder if they have stopped the roll out?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

willis3 said:


> I wonder if they have stopped the roll out?


Nope... not stopped...
The versions are still in the stream... it is just a very slow rollout


----------



## suzannew (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope... not stopped...
> The versions are still in the stream... it is just a very slow rollout


Earl, AB downloaded last week and now I have AC. What is the difference?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

suzannew said:


> Earl, AB downloaded last week and now I have AC. What is the difference?


When did you receive 0x10AC?

From what I have been told, it was some minor fixes "under the hood", and nothing on the user side of the system.


----------



## suzannew (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When did you receive 0x10AC?
> 
> From what I have been told, it was some minor fixes "under the hood", and nothing on the user side of the system.


Got it either Monday or Tuesday morning. The system no longer gives date of the latest upgrade - only time.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

0x10AC received last night. I am in Eastern Washington.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Posted in another thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105216&highlight=r+15

This morning at 1.30am Pacific time, I received the new software with the new white GUI, and other improvements. However, I was checking my signal meter on sat 101 and since the new update my signals are reading low. I lost between 5 to 15% on the transponders. For example, on TP 17 before the update I had 76%, now with the new update i am at 66% . I checked all TPs on 101 and i can say that i lost some signal strength, before update on Tp 1 on sat 101: 88%, now on the same Tp with new software 76% 
Should I be concern with these readings, or not. (rain fading)
I have checked my readings on my Hr20 and they are higher. So I think it's a software problem with the R15. 
I was wondering if you noticed this problem on the R15 with the new software?


----------



## idbl_fanatic (Oct 17, 2007)

Got it on ONE of my R-15's this morning, I am in northern CA not sure why both of my R-15's didn't get it but it may when I get home today who knows.............anyway, anyone know how to tell what version it is, I can't remember how to tell.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

idbl_fanatic said:


> Got it on ONE of my R-15's this morning, I am in northern CA not sure why both of my R-15's didn't get it but it may when I get home today who knows.............anyway, anyone know how to tell what version it is, I can't remember how to tell.


Hold the INFO button down... it will take you to the information screen.

PAST UPGRADE tells you the version you are on.


----------



## epi (May 18, 2006)

I got 0x10AC here in Northern California on 10/17 as well.


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Earl,

When we expect the update and new color scheme for the R15-100's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mhn2 said:


> Earl,
> 
> When we expect the update and new color scheme for the R15-100's?


You should have gotten it last night.


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Really?! Great, I'll check it tonight. Do I need to reboot or anything special?


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

Earl, I am on the east coast and my R15-300 still has 109C on it. I tried to force D/L the NR but it downloaded 109C again. Did they pull the plug on the NR for some reason ?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

robertpil said:


> Earl, I am on the east coast and my R15-300 still has 109C on it. I tried to force D/L the NR but it downloaded 109C again. Did they pull the plug on the NR for some reason ?


The update is a staggered roll out. It has not made it to the east coast yet.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

adkinsjm said:


> Is 0x115C the latest DirecTV is spooling to select receivers or is 0x115B the one going out?


How do i check my version on my r15 - 500?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bbanks69 said:


> How do i check my version on my r15 - 500?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Hold down the info button for 3 seconds and the info screen will pop up. You will see it there.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

epi said:


> I got 0x10AC here in Northern California on 10/17 as well.


I don't think that it is an area update, because my r15 100 updated, but my r15 500 has not.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

My R15-300 got the update this Morning. Wow that white is bright. I see we have folders in the To Do List now. Channel changing is quicker. Anything else I should notice?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just a bit curious after reading all the comments about the "bright white" guide. My guide is 2 shades of blue with text in white. Is that what everyone else has? Mine is not too bright at all - that's why I am wondering.....


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Just a bit curious after reading all the comments about the "bright white" guide. My guide is 2 shades of blue with text in white. Is that what everyone else has? Mine is not too bright at all - that's why I am wondering.....


Thats the way mine is as well... the words in guide are white and blurred.. I change the display setting of my Sony to "PRO" instead of "Standard" and the GUI looks clearer and not to bright..


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a -500 and still haven't received the update.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The Screen Saver is definently still there....
> Not sure why it is not appearing for him, but the screen saver is most definently still there.


Earl, mine hasn't worked since the last CE. I posted it but got very few replies.


----------



## mhn2 (Aug 24, 2007)

willis3 said:


> My R15-300 got the update this Morning. Wow that white is bright. I see we have folders in the To Do List now. Channel changing is quicker. Anything else I should notice?


My wife noticed with the new update we don't loose the buffer when we turn off (standby) the machine. With our old R10 DirecTiVo we would turn it to the channel 5 (local NBC affilliate) so when we woke up and turned it back on, it would have a 30 minute buffer. This was convenient for rewinding to the last :05 minute mark time since they do weather and traffic on the 5's. Another great feature we use on our TiVo or DirecTV DVR.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I just noticed after the update I can't watch a show while it's recording without going to the channel it's on..


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not sure I'll like having a buffer running while in standby. Will the hard drives go out sooner due to all the extra activity they wouldn't have had while the power is off?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JerryAndGail said:


> I'm not sure I'll like having a buffer running while in standby. Will the hard drives go out sooner due to all the extra activity they wouldn't have had while the power is off?


The most strenous part of the a Hard drives life: Shutdown and Startup.

There is no statistical evidence to show that a hard drives life will be any shorter.


----------

